# Lanzarote Friends



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Planning to move to Lanzarote before the end of the year. Any advice on the best ways to make contact and friendship with expats and locals and which areas are the best to settle. We plan to rent in Costa Teguise whilst we look for somewhere to purchase. Any advice would be very helpful as we try to make sure we make the right choices.
Regards
Tony


----------



## beautyart (Jan 6, 2013)

we are from france and we plan to move to lanzarote too ...
we are looking for a rent too..

good luck


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live at the other end of the Canarian archipelago, here we have only four English residents and perhaps one Scot, so U.K. ex pats do not come into the friendship equation. 

However we have made many friends by talking to the locals and expats from the Americas in their own language. Last night for example we were talking to a lady from Montevideo. Our neighbours are from Venezuela. I find that the Canary Islanders are extremely friendly too, and we have made a good friendship with a couple from Gran Canaria, whom we see frequently when we visit Las Palmas to stock up on tea bags and socks.

Good luck with your move, you will manage.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Lanzarote G said:


> Planning to move to Lanzarote before the end of the year. Any advice on the best ways to make contact and friendship with expats and locals and which areas are the best to settle. We plan to rent in Costa Teguise whilst we look for somewhere to purchase. Any advice would be very helpful as we try to make sure we make the right choices.
> Regards
> Tony


'Playa Blanca' for me, every time!


----------

